# Eheim's Newest Release - Eheim Pro 3E



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well I couldn't resist the excitement - being the gadget geek that I am - and I am happily announcing Eheim's newest model in their Pro III series. The Pro 3E. The technology speaks for itself!

http://www.eheimasiapacific.com/English/pro3e.html

Enjoy. Price isn't too bad either on Drs. Foster & Smith.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I got mine two weeks ago installed , but it wont be up and running for awhile until the project is completed, Nice design , and the basket are designed for ease of removal, but it takes 6L of substrat pro 

Another competent seller is this guy here in the states http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230109468283&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

AMP said:


> I got mine two weeks ago installed , but it wont be up and running for awhile until the project is completed, Nice design , and the basket are designed for ease of removal, but it takes 6L of substrat pro
> 
> Another competent seller is this guy here in the states http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230109468283&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1


Let us know how it runs. I'm considering one of them for my upcoming 90G as well.

Here's a video I found with the latest features on it: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/movies/EHEIM_prof3e_Highlights_USA.wmv

The alternating flows seems like a great idea.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

AMP said:


> I got mine two weeks ago installed , but it wont be up and running for awhile until the project is completed, Nice design , and the basket are designed for ease of removal, but it takes 6L of substrat pro
> 
> Another competent seller is this guy here in the states http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230109468283&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1


*Hey AMP *! I see from your pics that you have the 2078 right ?

I want to buy this within the next couple of days but I need to be absolutely sure on a couple of things.

*a.* I am confused on the height for the 2078 as eheim only shows the measurement under the 2076 and we know the 2078 has another media basket

*b. *how much clearance is required to remove the pump head and access the pre-filter? Because I am putting it under a cabinet and would rather not have to pull it out from underneath every time I clean the pre-filter. I only have a maximum of 25"/635mm and it has to go under the cabinet.

*c.* what type of power requirement is needed 110v or 240v.

*d. *does it have a large block power adaptor that needs space to plug in the wall


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Pockets said:


> *Hey AMP *! I see from your pics that you have the 2078 right ?
> 
> I want to buy this within the next couple of days but I need to be absolutely sure on a couple of things.
> 
> ...


The Unit itself is 21" to the top of the Priming pump, it would be a tad snug, but you could easily pull the head off under there. The head needs exactly 2 1/2" to clear the base, there are four large wing clips that secure it to the base.

The unit runs at 110, though for all the Euro guys a 240 is made.

Check out this Picture, to the right of the two uprights in the picture on the left hand side of the tank, you will see a standoff in brass, and a blue shut off valve, that black space in between the piping is the power block. 4.25 x 2.25 x 1.25" http://s85.photobucket.com/albums/k44/FC5452/NEW AGA 90 Project/?action=view&current=Picture027.jpg



> Here's a video I found with the latest features on it: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/movies/EHE...lights_USA.wmv


Thanks for the view in action, that was the selling point for me, I have two other Eheims, and i enjoy them much more than the Fluval, that is also on my 55.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

WoW ...! thanks for the help AMP 

You have answered some very important questions to me and in just the bestest time.

I will go to DR's Foster in just a little while tonight and order my eheim 2078 and a few gallons worth of Nanoballs.

thanks again!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

No built in heater option.

No replacement parts available on eheimparts.com.

No replacement pads available on Doctor's Foster & Smith.

No mention of new filter on Eheim North America website.

...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

www.petsolutions.com has the smaller one for $314.99 with free ship.
That is the cheapest I have found so far.
I have never ordered from them before either, so don't know how they are, but the price is nice.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Eheim+Professionel+3e+Filters-I-20620214-I-C-20-C-.aspx


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

> Media Package includes 1 coarse pad and 4 fine filter pads made specifically for the 2076 and 2078 Eheim 3e filters.


I don't see this available anywhere. What's the point of releasing this filter without the replacement media pads needed to maintain it? What am I supposed to do if I need a new impeller or other part for it? I don't get it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Salt said:


> I don't see this available anywhere. What's the point of releasing this filter without the replacement media pads needed to maintain it? What am I supposed to do if I need a new impeller or other part for it? I don't get it.


They will come out soon. The same occured with the Eheim Pro III 2080 and it's already a big hit. They even have a 2180 model with a built-in 500W heater. I assume this series will have a built-in heater in the near future.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I looked and could not find one vendor who has the "2180" model in stock. Fosters & Smith has a "backorder" status on it until 05/30.

Also, the 2080 has been out for quite some time now, and eheimparts.com has NO parts available for it to date.

I know I sound very negative, but aquarium filters like these new Eheims are big investments and if I need replacement parts for it, I want to be able to either order them now and have them on hand for backup, or have assurances that I can order them so that my entire filtration and circulation system doesn't have to be taken offline while I scramble trying to find a replacement seal, impeller, impeller shaft, etc.

Right now, I see that there are no replacement parts for the 2080, no immediate availability for the 2180, and no links anywhere to replacement parts or even pads for the new Pro 3E 2076 and 2078 models.

I also have to wonder why this new 3E filter is not being promoted on the official Eheim North America site. That's not that big a deal to me, but it does rub me the wrong way.

IMHO Eheim is fumbling the ball on the rollout of this new product. I'll bet it's a very good filter and I'd buy one in a minute but not without the availability of replacement pads and parts.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

did you look here

http://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx

let us know if they have it.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, as I said, I looked there.

No parts on eheimparts.com for 2080, 2180, 2076, and 2078 filters.

Are you unable to view the eheimparts.com site?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I did find this... something useful to contribute to the thread instead of just my griping... the instruction manuals for the new 3E 2076 and 2078 filters:

Manual for filter: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/prof3e_2076_78_Filter_D_GB_F_I_E.pdf
Manual for electronic component: http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/prof3e_2076_78_electronic_D_GB_F_I_E.pdf

(It's unclear to me if there are "non electronic" versions of the 2076 and 2078 available. It looks like there are, since the manual for the electronic component of the filters is a separate manual. However, I don't see any "non" electronic versions of this filter on any German shop sites.)

The manual shows there are quite a few seals and parts for it that will probably have to be replaced at _some_ point in the filter's life:


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Salt said:


> Yes, as I said, I looked there.


:boxing:

I was waiting for that! You have a very good point Salt.

Tommorrow I am going to email and call eheim about this issue as my new 2078 is already on the truck heading to my house. I will post their response in this thread.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Salt said:


> I did find this... something useful to contribute to the thread instead of just my griping:
> 
> http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/prof3e_2076_78_Filter_D_GB_F_I_E.pdf
> 
> The instruction manual for the new 3E 2076 and 2078 filters.


ewhhh. the instructions., well at least they show us the parts that are going to break :horn:


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Eheim has also published a parts list with part numbers for the new Pro 3E filters:

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/ersatzteile/afilter/2076_2078_prof_3e_GB.pdf



















If you enter any one of those part numbers on eheimparts.com (including the pads set, part number 2616760), it returns 0 results.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Pockets said:


> ewhhh. the instructions., well at least they show us the parts that are going to break :horn:


I only see thwo parts that will wear overtime, it's the two O-rings (more like square) labeled as #2. However, I doubt the one inside the pre-filter would wear especially since it's always submerged.

Salt, I'm sure Ernesto over at Eheim NA customer service will help you if you ask him. Anyways, it seems the North American Eheim website is the worst of them all in terms of updating.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I checked a German shop site (aquaristikshop.com) to see if they had replacement pads available. They do:

http://www.aquaristikshop.com/cgi-bin/neu/webshop.pl?f=NR&c=2616760&t=temartic_e

So it appears that the pads have been manufactured and shipped, but for some reason, American vendors got the new filters but not replacement pads.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> Salt, I'm sure Ernesto over at Eheim NA customer service will help you if you ask him.


Again... a dead end. I tried that. On the Eheim North America site, there is a link on top for "Contact Us". Then, "Contact us for comments or questions," then "Customer Inquiry," then a form. If I fill out the form and hit "send," the page just refreshes, all the fields are still filled out, and nothing appears to have happened.

Unless there is some other way to contact this "Ernesto", but I didn't see any.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Salt said:


> Again... a dead end. I tried that. On the Eheim North America site, there is a link on top for "Contact Us". Then, "Contact us for comments or questions," then "Customer Inquiry," then a form. If I fill out the form and hit "send," the page just refreshes, all the fields are still filled out, and nothing appears to have happened.
> 
> Unless there is some other way to contact this "Ernesto", but I didn't see any.


Eheim North America:

C/O Ernesto
(514) 624-2229
Fax (514) 624-2227
email: [email protected]


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks Raul-7, I didn't see that on the site!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I sent an email to [email protected]:



> Several big American vendors are now selling the new Eheim 2076 and 2078
> filters.
> 
> However, I can't find one American vendor selling the replacement pads for
> ...


If I get a response I'll post it here.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

I am looking forward to what they have to say Salt! 

I too am waiting to contact them by phone. I will be sure to post there answer to my questions so we can compare and view the answers.

cya


----------



## davo (Jun 11, 2004)

As it is a Eheim you will not need spare parts for many years to come.

Dave.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

davo said:


> As it is a Eheim you will not need spare parts for many years to come.
> 
> Dave.


I've used several parts in my 2128 over only a couple of years. The main o-ring, the little connecters between baskets, the o-rings for those connectors, a rubber foot, a plastic side attachment, the flow indicator assembly, impeller shafts, the rubber holders for the impeller shafts, and that's off the top of my head, I know there's more than that.

Additionally, that doesn't address the availability of the replacement pads. If you have to have them I guess they can be ordered from Aquaristik Shop in Germany (9.50 Euros = $12.88), but international shipping can be expensive and it's probably going to be a long wait for the order to arrive to the USA.

I have e-mailed four e-mail addresses from Eheim twice now, and have yet to receive a reply. That's not a good sign if I buy one of these filters and have a problem or need a part right away. (My Eheim 2128 didn't come with an intake tube, that was in 2002. When I e-mailed, Eheim replied within hours and had the tube overnighted via Fed-Ex to me from Big Al's.)

The e-mail addresses I sent messages (twice) to so far:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I received a reply from Ernesto (the e-mail address should just be [email protected]). I was surprised that the reply did not contain any helpful information and totally avoided my concerns:



> Please be advised that our website www.eheimparts.com is oriented towards
> providing replacement parts, even tough we offer replacement pads for some
> of our units, it is not our main goal retail filter pads and filter media.
> These operations are handled by our retailers (local or online). Filter
> ...


That's worrisome to me!

So I tried again, let's see if I get anywhere the second time around:



> Thanks for your reply, but you have not answered my concerns:
> 
> 1) There are no replacement parts available on eheimparts.com for the 2076,
> 2078, and 2080 filters. The 2080 filter has been out for some time now. When
> ...


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

I called and talked to Ernest with eheim support and he was helpful.

He gave me a website where I could purchase the pro3e filter pads in North America > http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP26088.html

Also told me that the only part that may break is the impeller shaft. He says that it is the same shaft that is used in other canister units and is easily replaced.

The Eheim Pro 3e models 2076/2078 have been sold in North America for approx. 4months and within the next 6 months we should see more online e-tailors selling the Pads and replacement parts.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

That's great with the pads... Pet Boulevard seems to be a place that often sells products that are at the "cutting edge" of their life cycle, I don't know why I didn't think to look there.

However, I'm unsatisfied with the answer on the parts. For example, the last time I cleaned my 2128 filter, when I hooked it back up and started it up, I immediately got a puddle underneath it. I determined it was the rubber seal that went bad. I had another one on hand and that saved me. Otherwise, the filter would have been 100% out of commission until I could get a new seal. They _are available_ at eheimparts.com (it's part number 7343150).

Eheim has published a parts list with specific numbers for these new 2076 and 2078 filters (as I posted above). None of these parts are available on eheimparts.com. That's a problem for me. The "if the impeller shaft breaks just order any impeller shaft" answer doesn't sit well with me. Eheim makes a _specific_ impeller shaft for the 2076 and 2078 filters, it's part number 7428590. If you type that part number into the search field on eheimparts.com... zero results.

I'd really like to get one of these filters, it's tantalizing. But the parts issue and the "just use any part" answer is not sitting well with me.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Well.., Salt..! -- its arrived. yep, my new pro 3e 2078!

so im gonna get to pulling out of the box and testing flow rates with certian media configuration.

In the mean time just keep your salty eyes peeled and i will post if happen to run into any problems... LOL

P.S.

This filter will be picking up water next to my right corner overflow 3/4 of the way down to the bottom of the tank. Its return line will split two ways via a 5/8 barbed Poly Wye fitting. One line will then go to a UV sterilizer plugged in to a light timer to turn on at night (10-12hr) entering into the tank via a double width eheim spraybar pointing down the back of tank.

The other spliced line will then go to a Reactor 1000 Automatic Co2 setup run via light timer and enter the tank at the left corner overflow again about 3/4 or more near the bottom of the tank thus creating an undertow current reaching the hard to get plant beds and keeping water moving from one side of my 6ft wide tank to the other.

So the tank will have 2x proII 2028 filters operating through the rear-corner overflows and 1x pro3e 2078 intaking water on the bottom right of tank while returning water to spray bar and bottom left side via eheim installation sets.

*BAM ...!!!* --- lets get to work


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Salt ... im back !!!
*
The filter has its definite bad points. *

A. the media baskets are not as strong/sturdy (thick) as the ones in the proII 2028 model.

B. the unit is louder than both my pro II 2028's together. I can hear it when cabinet doors are shut.

C. the optional pump/prime button located on top of the pump head is not enough to prime the unit in the event that the automatic prime feature happens to fail.

D. i waited several times from more than 15 min. waiting for the unit to bleed the air out "I was scared several time of maybe having a broken unit". I did everything I could to asssist and speed things up. My spray bar is submersed under the water and it did not want to prime because it was underwater. The manual says that spray bar should be above water before priming the unit but this was difficult so I tried first letting it prime underwater but it did not work unless I disconnected the spraybar and lifted the hose just out of the water until water started to flow properly --and thats an inconveniance.

E. the rated flow rate for the unit (490GPH) is a bunch of BULL S* -- I tested the unit with half of the bottom media basket filled with substrat pro and the other 3 media baskets just with a little bit of nano balls in each (hardly any media). The intake hose was no more than 4ft and outake hose no more than 3ft when testing. I had two results -> .. 1. half speed @ 120GPH 2. full speed @ 171GPH.

F. This unit does have parts that are susceptable of breaking .. so they better get replacement parts out there in a hurry.

* I will now think again before ever purchasing a canister filter that is soley reliant on electronics to prime the unit. Now every time I want to clean the pre-filter I have to worry about the unit getting restarted with burning out the motor in efforts to prime and disconnecting spray bar proping it up out of the water then reconnecting it underwater.... what a pain in the a*

Yet despite all of my complaints it is still doing its job ... I just don't like feeling helpless in regards to the electronics and restarting the unit after cleaning.

I like the *large prime button*, *user control*, and *quick startup* of the pro II 2028's that I have.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's not supposed to be loud at all, the users who have it all told me it was 'Eheim quiet'. Check the impeller housing.

As for priming, most filters are a pain to prime the first time around and then you never have to worry about it again unless you disconnect the whole filter.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Its not that its LOUD as in bad and unexceptable. But rather the sound emitting from the pump head (impeller rotation) is louder when compared to my 2028's.

And about the priming... -- my pro II 2028's are simple and easy to prime even when with a complete removal of all fiter media and hoses. This filter makes you rely completely on the automatic air bleeding system which takes longer than my 2028's and I just get nervous about the time it takes and the fact that if it cannot then its TUFF s**t and I don't have a working filter.

All-in-all, I think now having owned both electric/manual canisters I see the pros & cons just a little bit clearer than just by trying to imagine them. Cause its no fun waiting for 5-15 min. hoping your canister-- you just payed 400.00 for is going to start up. When the other cheaper canisters are going flawlessly and smothly in a *matter of seconds*.

Eheim says in the manual if the auto-bleeding function is still going after 30mins of trying to start then you should call customer support. And after 20min. of me sitting on the floor waiting for this thing to start that statement begins to look like a BiG warning sign for this canister.

[edit]

*the biggest dissappointent was that on full speed it took 21 seconds to fill up a gallon water jug. when it should have at least done it in 9*


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm curious as to why the priming is such an issue? I haven't tried this model but the 2026/2028 as well as the 222x series never need priming after the first time. Disconnecting the hoses from the cannister automatically closes valves and keeps the siphon intact. Once I've cleaned the filter, just reconnecting the hoses opens the valves and the siphon is still there. Plug in the filter and that's it... (By the way, I ignore the Eheim instructions and fill the units with water before closing them)

Does the Eheim Pro 3E not have the valves? That would be surprising...

And I've never liked the priming "pumps" on the 2026 and 2028 as they don't always work and for me aren't the main selling point of these filters. But once again, once the thing is primed once, I've not worried about it.

Of course, if you take apart all the tubing in order to clean/replace them, then, yes, you need to prime again.


----------



## Pockets (Mar 18, 2007)

Laith said:


> Does the Eheim Pro 3E not have the valves? That would be surprising...


Yes it does have the integrated ball valves that turn off/on flow with a lever.

However this does not change the fact that it goes into auto-bleed function as soon as you plug it back in.

I just cleaned the pre-filter and rinsed out the white pad and the time it took to restart was about 1min which included me helping it re-prime with the small rocker-type button on top of the pump head.

A much quicker and better experiance than the other two times that I tried to start it.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

This isn't sounding too promising...

When you turn the flow on the 3e to full speed, would you say it's as fast as the 2028/2128?

Also, I'm also not sure about how the whole air bleed thing is supposed to work... does it create a vacuum to suck water into the filter? Usually, when you get water to start flowing into the filter, the immediate start up of the impeller really gets the flow going. It sounds like this doesn't happen with the 3e.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

bUmPz

Pockets, you still there?

I'm still wondering about the flow rate with these new 3e filters when compared to the 2128. Despite the higher published specs on the pumps, do you think it's the same, less, or more flow than the 2128?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Eheim publishes all of their flow data assuming a zero-head condition. This isn't even remotely realistic, since any media or tubing at all will cut into this very quickly. Other manufacturers do this as well. At least Eheim is usually decent enough to publish the pump curves for their products.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is another little interesting tid bit of info, After 5 Months of sitting in a Box, I pullout the pump, read all the start of procedures, The 2078 primed right up no problems what so ever.
Pump si running quite well, nice and quiet, full flow. 2 hrs later, I have water leaking out through the top of the control head.

I figured it had to be the hoses leading into the unit, so I take them off, reseal them, start the process all over again, and Bang , more water.

Well as Salt has said Product support is crap. The Place I got it from states its a warranty issue, contact Eheim. 

Well Long story short, Its the Manual Primer that is the culprit, popped the top off and low and behold water is pushing up through the seat filling the head. Hmm, Don't see any parts for that???? 

I will give them credit, everything is thematically sealed so water can not foul the electronics on it, but Now What??? The head unit is what you actually pay for. Now I will have 90 Gallons of Stale water to look at...


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I was talking to the UK's distributer for Eheims and he said that the priming buttons leak too often. He says they are really more of a novelty and you should try not to use them too often!!! I found this a little hard to believe! Apparently the seals go but are tricky to replace! Not the best news really...


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I pulled the top off, and the rubber seal is not the problem, Apparently where the priming lever sits on the plunger, there is a raised arm, the water is pushing through that raised piece, which tells me it is a poor design, that need to be re looked at. Sad part is it still does not answer my question, whether or not they are going to stand good on there product.

I never even used the primer but once to get it started, and it let go that fast LOL.... Glad My Jetta does not fall apart when I change the oil


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyway, The Seal is just as bad, I had some Sealant that is water proof and food safe, curing right now, but preliminary results after it skinned look good, Have to wait and see once I put head pressure on it, for the outcome.

Hopefully Eheim will get back to me on this, Not good having stagnant water lying around.



After 4 hrs the sealant did the trick, ran the pump for awhile with the cover housing off, no leak. Put it all back together, have to wait and see nowray:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The service back up here was very good when my impellor broke. Had a new one the next day. I hope they're as good over there.

It did take the main Ehiem people a while to get back to me and they basically said to ring the UK distributor and then he sorted it very quickly; you might want to just call the regional distributor/service contact?


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> The service back up here was very good when my impellor broke. Had a new one the next day. I hope they're as good over there.
> 
> It did take the main Ehiem people a while to get back to me and they basically said to ring the UK distributor and then he sorted it very quickly; you might want to just call the regional distributor/service contact?


He He Us Yankees, and Good Service :rofl: Anyways, Here it is Twelve hrs later, the pump is on line now, no water leaking by, I did write to every Contact person in North America, and in Europe. Have to wait and see what Monday brings...


----------

